# Adding layer of torch down roof onto old torch down?



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

In my limited residential experience with SBS and or APP we never added a second layer. But it seems to me, if that original layer has a granular surface, then a layer of base sheet should have been laid first, mechanically fastened with the ring tops then the second layer is torched to the base sheet. 
But I will certainly defer to a low slope expert as my main experience was shingles.


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

This was sort of a fix but I understand what youre saying craig.

Initially a few years ago the original torchdown was installed without mechanical/ nails fasteners 

1. So they added the fasteners to this original torch down.
2. torched over it (i see what you're saying about the granular surface. so perhaps it won't adhere.)

If this occurs in next few years I'll have to tear it all out and re do it from the plywood up.

Thanks craig.

So far the torch down, nails//ringtops, on top of the old torch down has been working ok as a temporary 'fix'


----------

